# question for wyogoob



## fletchinjig (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey goob I have enjoyed reading your posts and have tried some of the recipes that you have posted. (Italian Beef with antelope roast is awesome). I noticed you mentioned making pastrami with elk rounds, could you use deer also do you think? I wouldn’t mind giving the pastrami recipe a try if you don’t mind posting it. Maybe others would be interested also.
Thanks in advance


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Here it is, last November:
viewtopic.php?f=50&t=11385&p=130836&hilit=pastrami#p130836

Pastrami:
Any big game will work. Use the big roasts off the shoulder or rump. Trim off most of the fat.

Brine:
5 lb roast
6 tbls Morton's Tenderquick cure
2 tsp garlic powder
1/4 cup sugar
2 1/2 quarts water

Rub:
1 tbls salt
2 tbls coriander
3 tbls coarse black pepper

Mix cure, garlic & sugar with 1/2 qt of water in a pot and bring to a boil.
Add the other 2 quarts of water, mix well and set aside to cool.
When cooled, pump about 1 pint of the solution into the roast.
Put the meat and the rest of the solution in a 1-gallon ziplock bag.
Make sure most of the air is squeezed out of the bag.
Store in a 40° fridge for 10 to 14 days.
Remove from the bag and drain.
Spread the rub mixture out and roll the cured meat in it until covered.
Bake over a drip pan in a 200° to 225° oven until the internal temperature is 152°.

Just like from the Deli.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

fletchinjig said:


> Hey goob I have enjoyed reading your posts and have tried some of the recipes that you have posted. (Italian Beef with antelope roast is awesome)........................


Made the Italian Beef thing last week with elk. That is a good one, hard to beat.


----------



## fletchinjig (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks goob. I'm going to give it a try. Ill let you know how it turns out.


----------

